# Another day in Paradise



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Idaho is a great place to live. My RV rebuilds are going slowly as the temps are in the low nineties. The yard work never stops. I have finished the new bed.
I have also been distracted by repairing a couple Ranger pickup trucks. The evenings after 9 oclock, is the best time to work, but I am usually tired by then.
I got a couple Dodge RV for the running gear. The bodies are difficult to get to the transfer station and pay $22 per ton..... FRANK


----------

